# LG produce Bezeless tablet?



## DrRingDing (Jan 8, 2013)

> LG Display will be showcasing three new exciting displays that will be targeted at the mobile market. The displays will be showcased in January at the Consumer Electronics Show, though it’s unclear which smartphone- or tablet-makers have signed on with LG Display to bring these displays into consumer products. The displays include a 4.7-inch near-bezel-less display, a 5.5-inch full HD 1080p resolution panel, and a new 1080p+ screen for the 7-inch tablet form factor.
> 
> In terms of the 4.7-inch display, that screen will have little side bezels. According to LG, the side bezels will measure just 1 mm, so smartphones using this display would have a smaller appearance and the front side would be mostly dominated by the screen. The concept isn’t unlike what Apple’s doing for the iPad mini or what Motorola has done on the Droid RAZR M to reduce the appearance of a larger screen by minimizing the bezel space. In the case of the Droid RAZR M and the iPad mini, the left and right side bezels were trimmed, but top and bottom bezel space appear to be standard. This would help LG make the 1280 X 768 HD panels employed on the Optimus G and the Nexus 4 appear more narrow as those displays are slightly wider than the traditional 720p HD displays employed by LG’s rivals.



http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/12/28/lg-to-showcase-three-new-displays-at-ces-5-5-inch-full-hd-4-7-inch-bezel-less-and-improved-7-inch-panels/

This maybe the bet won @crispy with just a few weeks to go on a 2 year bet


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2013)

This is just a part! It will take a complete device to fulfill the bet


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2013)

Unless I'm misreading something I dont see any talk of bezel-less tablets there at all. 4.7" does not a tablet make in my book, and I dont think the other screen sizes mentioned in that article mention anything about the bezel, just the res.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been wondering how long it'd be until someone did a bezeless tablet. Seems like an open segment in the market...


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2013)

Beyond phablets I still dont expect to see anything in a hurry.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've been wondering how long it'd be until someone did a bezeless tablet. Seems like an open segment in the market...


at 7" you can get away with narrow bezels in the short direction, just.
at 10" they're a requirement.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2013)

This concept is close to bezeless and neatly gets around the limitation above.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> at 7" you can get away with narrow bezels in the short direction, just.
> at 10" they're a requirement.


 
Why do you think that?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 9, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Why do you think that?


how else do you hold one? Thumbs got to go somewhere. I do not believe software will ever be able to reliably differentiate between a "I'm just holding this" touch and a "I intend to interact here" touch.


----------



## elbows (Jan 9, 2013)

Crispy was right several years ago and he is still right.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 9, 2013)

Crispy T Duck is always right


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> how else do you hold one? Thumbs got to go somewhere. I do not believe software will ever be able to reliably differentiate between a "I'm just holding this" touch and a "I intend to interact here" touch.


 
That's not how it would work. Programming would be a piece of piss.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 9, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> That's not how it would work. Programming would be a piece of piss.


Oh really? Do go on


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Oh really? Do go on


 
Give me a specific problem?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 9, 2013)

I think timing is the big differentiation between what's tap and what's just a hold.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't handle the "Bezeless" in the heading. No way. Just can't do it.


----------



## elbows (Jan 9, 2013)

Good luck programming round it given that people expect immediate responsiveness, and that Microsoft decided to use 'swipe from edges' gestures in windows 8.

And even if you can program round it that still doesnt change the fact you end up obscuring part of the visual display.

The compromise of having a bezel-less mode where, eg during movie playback, the picture extends to the very edges is certainly a possibility that they are already exploring, so I suppose that may be the final destination for this form but its not exactly a revolutionary game-changer.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 9, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> I think timing is the big differentiation between what's tap and what's just a hold.


Holding a tablet. Loosening grip. Shifting posture. Tightening grip. Was that a tap or a grip? Can you be 100% sure?


elbows said:


> The compromise of having a bezel-less mode where, eg during movie playback, the picture extends to the very edges is certainly a possibility that they are already exploring, so I suppose that may be the final destination for this form but its not exactly a revolutionary game-changer.


This might work, but how is the tablet supposed to know if you want to hold it and watch the movie, or you have it propped up?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> how else do you hold one? Thumbs got to go somewhere. I do not believe software will ever be able to reliably differentiate between a "I'm just holding this" touch and a "I intend to interact here" touch.


 
You mean like the way the iPad mini does?


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jan 9, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I can't handle the "Bezeless" in the heading. No way. Just can't do it.


 
What does it meaaannn !?!?!

this page is 1st results of google when searched for "bezeless"

I'm still none the wiser.

I think people are making up words.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 9, 2013)

It's easy to make something bezeless (), it just wouldn't be a good shape.  Put a handle/grip on the underside of the device. Done!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 9, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You mean like the way the iPad mini does?


ah, I did not know that!
Will check that pit next time I'm near an apple store...


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2013)

Intelligent palm rejection software was around before the iPad mini. The Galaxy Note 10.1 had it back in February 2012.


> The Note's stylus slips unnoticeably into a slot in the corner. It comes with several extra tips. The stylus, which Samsung calls an "S Pen," works with the Wacom-enabled screen to pull off tricks involving proximity sensing, pressure sensitivity, and palm rejection that you won't find on any other desirable tablet today.


----------



## elbows (Jan 10, 2013)

Thats something different though, quite an easy one to manage because it can tell when the stylus is close to the screen and block non-stylus input accordingly.


----------



## Firky (Jan 10, 2013)

Why can't it be called frameless?


----------



## elbows (Jan 10, 2013)

firky said:


> Why can't it be called frameless?


 
Microbezel.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 10, 2013)

Its bezel-less, bezel-less, bezel-less.  What's wrong with you bezeless people? How can you read an article with bezel-less in it and then type bezeless?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2013)

Crispy said:


> ah, I did not know that!
> Will check that pit next time I'm near an apple store...


 
Yep. Also, it's working on the iPad too. Been there since iOS6 I believe.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 16, 2013)

What date did we set on this bet? Crispy?

I think my last hope will be http://www.mobileworldcongress.com/ in a few weeks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 16, 2013)

If I was to buy a tablet, I would want one that would survive being sat on or dropped.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 16, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> If I was to buy a tablet, I would want one that would survive being sat on or dropped.


 


> Another argument that is often made is that the bezel is also meant to act as protection for the screen. Some devices have bezels that extend slightly beyond the face of the screen in order to add protection for when the device is dropped. This is a legitimate concern, but luckily, thanks to modern display technology, a cracked screen may be a thing of the past.
> The new flexible screen technology that has been debuted by Samsung could eventually be just the technology that is needed for a bezel-less phone. This flexible display could potentially absorb the impact when dropped, although the exact capabilities of flexible displays are unknown as of now due to how new they are. Alternatively, Gorilla Glass could potentially fit the bill as well. Their technology is improving with every new release, and by the time that a bezel-less device I ready to hit the market, perhaps Gorilla Glass will be able to hold up to a bezel free drop test.


 
http://www.androidauthority.com/bezel-less-phones-146821/


----------



## Pingu (Jan 16, 2013)

elbows said:


> Microbezel.


 

i-bezel...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Nevermind bezelless, I'd really like a waterproof one I can use in the bath.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Nevermind bezelless, I'd really like a waterproof one I can use in the bath.


Here you go: the Sony Xperia Z.








http://www.theage.com.au/digital-li...h-sonys-new-android-phone-20130109-2cfea.html


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Here you go: the Sony Xperia Z.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep, that's almost certainly going to be my next phone I think (if I can afford it, or if it's on 3 and they still want to give me a contract)

Problem is these capacitive screens don't usually work when wet, so you'd probably need some sort of bath-stylus.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Here you go: the Sony Xperia Z.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love how on the presentation video at that link, the Japanese guy introduces the Xperia 'Zee' and blurbs a bit, then the British guy steps up and says, "yes, the Xperia ZED".

What a hero


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Problem is these capacitive screens don't usually work when wet, so you'd probably need some sort of bath-stylus.


You could stick a bit of suitable material on the end of your cock.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> You could stick a bit of suitable material on the end of your cock.


 
Great idea, Dragons' Den... here I come


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 16, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Yep, that's almost certainly going to be my next phone I think (if I can afford it, or if it's on 3 and they still want to give me a contract)
> 
> Problem is these capacitive screens don't usually work when wet, so you'd probably need some sort of bath-stylus.


 
Or a rather radical idea I may have just invented....BUTTONS!..on a phone!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 16, 2013)

A waterproof phone is nice, but if you can't wait, I've been using these for a few years. Nowhere near as neat, but I do still have a working phone after working outside over a very wet year.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

This is claimed to be leak of HTCs new handset. If it is real, then it appears to be distinctly de-bezelified.






*it's probably not real though.


----------



## magneze (Jan 16, 2013)

That's not even Photoshopped. Looks like MS Paint.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2014)

Talking of bezels:


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 12, 2014)

The iPhone 6 is rumoured to be adopting a 'bezel-free' display


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 12, 2014)

Even if it is, Crispy is still right. A phone, used one handed, can lose the bezel. A large tablet can't.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Even if it is, Crispy is still right. A phone, used one handed, can lose the bezel. A large tablet can't.


Slight flaw: loads of people use their phones with both hands.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> The iPhone 6 is rumoured to be adopting a 'bezel-free' display


Ah, an iPhone 6 rumour, straight from the land of pixies and linkbait liars.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 12, 2014)

editor said:


> Slight flaw: loads of people use their phones with both hands.


Well, no, because a phone is still narrow enough for one hand to grip without having to touch the front, even if you're poking it with a finger on your other hand.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 12, 2014)

Crispy which reminds me i owe you a tenner!

Congratulations. You fucker.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2014)

The server fund needs it more than I do


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 12, 2014)

Crispy said:


> The server fund needs it more than I do



So, punt it Urban's way? You sure?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> So, punt it Urban's way? You sure?


If you're serious about paying it, then yeah!


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 13, 2014)

I've just sent the tenner via paypal to info@urban75.com.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2014)

He has indeed stumped up.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2016)

Nearly bezel free!

Smartphones could soon be nearly bezel-less thanks to these LCD displays


----------

